# Random question thread



## princessparrot (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok, so I always come up with questions and have no idea where or who to ask...
my current question is do/can ticks kill birds like they do with cats, dogs, ect? I know reptiles(or some anyway) can last awhile with them but how bout birds?


----------



## Kitah (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes they can kill birds... I've mostly seen tick paralysis in water birds- they spend more tike on the ground, and particularly because they are obviously near bodies of water where there are generally more ticks to start with.


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 9, 2014)

Can u sell kids on ebay?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 9, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Can u sell kids on ebay?



Your better off whacking them on gumtree monty thers no fees.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 9, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> Can u sell kids on ebay?


Probably, but I wouldn't recommend it

- - - Updated - - -



Kitah said:


> Yes they can kill birds... I've mostly seen tick paralysis in water birds- they spend more tike on the ground, and particularly because they are obviously near bodies of water where there are generally more ticks to start with.


How bout Quakers, teils, and princess parrots? Just I quite often find them on me after being down our coast house(with wetlands behind) and am just concerned on what would happen if one got on my babies


----------



## Kitah (Jun 9, 2014)

It is possible, yes. Somewhat less likely- for one, parrots tend to be better at preening in a way- they should be able to grasp a tick if within reach. Also as they spend more time up on perches, reduces their risk. If they were constantly foraging on the ground it is possible. Some animals will have somewhat of a natural immunity or resistance to the toxin but it depends on the individual

so, i would not say itis impossible for them to suffer from tick paralysis.


----------



## Newhere (Jun 9, 2014)

Do snakes fart?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 9, 2014)

Newhere said:


> Do snakes fart?



YES! lol mine does. When i take her out n she is about 2 do her number twos she lets them rip its gross but very real lol i always watch too lol its yuk but yeah cant help but take a peek 4 sum weird reason. Squishy icky farts lol


----------



## Newhere (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for ruining my choc milk monty lol yuk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 9, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> YES! lol mine does. When i take her out n she is about 2 do her number twos she lets them rip its gross but very real lol i always watch too lol its yuk but yeah cant help but take a peek 4 sum weird reason. Squishy icky farts lol



Monty your getting close too crossing the line here I think


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 9, 2014)

Line! what line!? 
 lol sorry Sheldoncooper


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 11, 2014)

I have three more questions:
how do you tell what sex an eastern blue tongue is?
can eastern(not gippsland) water dragons live outside in canberra?
and do australian land hermit crabs hibernate.(I never see mine ATM)

- - - Updated - - -

When should I extend the time between my womas feeding(she's currently eating hopper rats one a week)


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 11, 2014)

Princessparrot what r u a copper? LOL thats alota questions 
Im joking. Umm gotta get ur blue tongue probed as far as i know and other 3 questions i have no idea.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2014)

I didn't think sexing a blue tongue was possible either visually or by probing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 11, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I didn't think sexing a blue tongue was possible either visually or by probing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


actually andynic i think ur right 
theres other factors from what ive read on here but a tricky one to sex by the sounds of it!

- - - Updated - - -

Why do they make edible stickers for fruit taste bad? Lol


----------



## Lawra (Jun 11, 2014)

Why do those with the least to say have the loudest voices?


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 11, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Why do those with the least to say have the loudest voices?


no need for the riddles lawra  im just a bubbly person that likes to joke and smile  if that annoys you im sorry but im not sorry for being me.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2014)

Best way is to breed it I guess. Some of the blue tongue experts may be able to tell visually if it is old enough.


----------



## Yogi (Jun 11, 2014)

I personally was taught by a eastern breeder to tell by head shape the males tend to have a more dominant head wider stronger looking, this is easier to see if you have the two sexes side by side.
I personally have had 100% accuracy with this method but i can only tell as adolescent or older.

Cheers Jacob


----------



## Lawra (Jun 11, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> no need for the riddles lawra  im just a bubbly person that likes to joke and smile  if that annoys you im sorry but im not sorry for being me.


My dear Mrs Rainbow!!! I didn't mean you at all It's a rhetorical question which often plagues my thoughts and is most certainly not pointedly aimed at you


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 11, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -
[MENTION=37955]Lawra[/MENTION] lol thats ok my bad 4 taking it as a personal attack all good  i guess it was just bad timing  i took it the wrong way lol sorry


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 11, 2014)

U 2 should hug now I won't watch I promise 

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry it got the better of me


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 11, 2014)

Sheldoncooper said:


> U 2 should hug now I won't watch I promise
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorry it got the better of me



You are a dirty old man , I hope you have spent as long becoming that way as I have.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 11, 2014)

[MENTION=31523]Sheldoncooper[/MENTION] and [MENTION=34534]andynic07[/MENTION] LOL you 2!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 11, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> You are a dirty old man , I hope you have spent as long becoming that way as I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Its not something u can learn overnight. It takes years of practice and hands on experience. I wish I was born with more hands they would of come in handy


----------



## eipper (Jun 11, 2014)

visually sexing blue tongues is notriously difficult, probing is unreliable. Sexing adults can be easier than juvs

Water dragons are fine year around in Melbourne...Canberra should be fine provided there is a suitable aestivation site.


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 12, 2014)

How about the hermit crab question


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 12, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> How about the hermit crab question


i googled it and apparently they do


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 12, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> i googled it and apparently they do


Ok. I just haven't seen him for ages... I did try googling it but one thing said that they did then the next thing I read said they didn't...


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 12, 2014)

[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION] yeah googles confusing at times. Maybe someone else on here knows?


----------



## princessparrot (Jun 12, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> @princessparrot yeah googles confusing at times. Maybe someone else on here knows?




I know @CrystalMoon sells them, not sure if she keeps them though


----------



## eipper (Jun 12, 2014)

I know nothing to almost nothing about Crustaceans. While I do know they are ectothermic (like all inverts) I would rather not attempt to answer a question and be incorrect, thus leading you up the creek so to speak


----------



## PDM_Pythons (Jun 13, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Why do those with the least to say have the loudest voices?


Take It u never been on a plane for 14hrs and it only takes one American to keep the whole flight awake ha ha


----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 14, 2014)

How can i be so thirsty when i drank so much last night!? Lol

And y do wine advertisments not show the hot young chicks the morning after with huge panda eyes all rugged up in their dressing gowns drinking coffee!?


----------



## Ellannn (Jun 16, 2014)

montysrainbow said:


> How can i be so thirsty when i drank so much last night!? Lol



Alcohol is a diuretic. Every 1g of alcohol drunk, urine excretion increases by 10ml. This is why when you drink, you need to pee more often and if you aren't re-hydrating and restoring your fluids you will feel dehydrated the next morning. Doesn't help the hangover either lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 2, 2014)

I know this is going to sound really stupid but Can birds change sex? I swear my princess had all these male related features(spatula feather,longer tail, brighter coloured rump, bill and eyes) but now he's suddenly acting really girly and sitting on eggs!

Also has anyone ever adopted a bird from the RSPCA? I'm thinking of getting this little fella http://www.adoptapet.com.au/animal/...+Animals&tpage=1&searchType=4&animalid=350426


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 7, 2014)

What happens to animals at the RSPCA if they don't get adopted in a certain amount of time?


----------



## MesseNoire (Jul 8, 2014)

princessparrot said:


> What happens to animals at the RSPCA if they don't get adopted in a certain amount of time?



They get 
euthanised. Having spoken to people that work at the shelters they also euthanise them if they have "behaviour" problems.
I haven't seen this first hand though.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 8, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> They get
> euthanised. Having spoken to people that work at the shelters they also euthanise them if they have "behaviour" problems.
> I haven't seen this first hand though.


I'm just thinking of adopting this galah and am wondering what could happen if I don't... They said no one else has shown any interest in him


----------

